
Ask HN: What should I choose to maximize both learning and earning? - karmiphuc
Recently I read a news and my mentor also confirms it:<p>&quot;There are a lot of arguments for jumping ship every few years. The economy isn’t what it used to be—and never will be again. Workers who stay with a company longer than two years are said to get paid 50% less, and job hoppers are believed to have a higher learning curve, be higher performers, and even to be more loyal, because they care about making a good impression in the short amount of time they know they’ll stay with each employer.&quot; [1]<p>I&#x27;m a Developer-turned-Manager in a Japanese startup. I have been working here for 40 months, but there&#x27;re stuff about business to learn from my bosses and investors. However, the company is quite struggling (I&#x27;m being paid 20% below the market) and there&#x27;re no seniors with higher technical skills than me.<p>What would I do to maximize both learning and earning: job-hopping after 2 years or staying till I&#x27;m the smartest guy in the room or anything else?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fastcompany.com&#x2F;3055035&#x2F;the-future-of-work&#x2F;you-should-plan-on-switching-jobs-every-three-years-for-the-rest-of-your-
======
brudgers
Suster's essay is realted: [http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/04/is-
it-time-for...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/04/is-it-time-for-
you-to-earn-or-to-learn/)

~~~
karmiphuc
Thank you for the link. Do you have any advice of your perspective?

~~~
brudgers
I spend time HN _because_ I am no where near the smartest person and I tend to
optimize for learning. But that is _my_ nature...and it only works for me for
some odd definitions of "works".

I don't really have an accurate context for Japan's employment landscape -
other than believing it is somewhat different from the US. So I don't feel
comfortable being specific. My confidence in my imagination fails me
unfortunately.

------
nowarninglabel
Do what makes you happy.

~~~
karmiphuc
My happiness is "maximizing both learning and earning," but one of those is
not at its best.

------
GinaLe
I think you have your own answer:)

Regarding to learning, you are the smartest and the most skilled in the
working place. You now learn mostly by your self. Stronger people will have
you learn faster and more effectively.

About earning, you are low paid. And you know it, and you are unsatisfied
about it.

Staying here you cannot maximize neither learning nor earning.

